# Breaking a lease early - KL



## poshoz (Aug 31, 2013)

Hello, we've been in KL for 3 years and recently moved into a house. We have a 2 year lease with a 12+2 early break clause. Our situation has now changed; unexpectedly, my husband was offered a fantastic job back in our home country and he has accepted it. We will be leaving and breaking the lease early. Has anyone been in this position before? We'd like to come to an amicable agreement with the landlord. The landlord holds 2.5 months rental deposit.

Cheers
poshoz


----------

